# First world problem



## msjulie (Feb 6, 2018)

I've not personally owned a car this big where essentially the whole roof is window; was cleaning windows prior to road trip tomorrow and yikes. Gotta stand on the door sill area (carefully!) to reach the roof - not the most awesome cleaning job just due to reach and expanse of glass... it's pollen time in my neck of the woods..


----------



## Sandy (Jun 3, 2017)

msjulie said:


> I've not personally owned a car this big where essentially the whole roof is window; was cleaning windows prior to road trip tomorrow and yikes. Gotta stand on the door sill area (carefully!) to reach the roof - not the most awesome cleaning job just due to reach and expanse of glass... it's pollen time in my neck of the woods..


I use a Rubbermaid stool to wash and dry the full pano roof on our Escape. I'm 5'11:










Or for less than 5'11":










Both Rubbermaid and both work great.


----------

